# I got bumps in my case...



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

Just bought a new cheap case from NewEgg. The holes which the motherboard are screwed to all are raised in the case already, it was fabricated that way, so that means I don't need any offsets?

Aren't cases usually shipped with the offsets and screw kits, or motherboards are?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Some cases have those bumps in place of the standoffs. Therefore, you don't need the standoffs. They will work, but some times you can have shorting problems with the bump system if the motherboard is not set just right on the bump/standoff scheme (the bumps that are there). Give it a try and see how it works, it may be just fine. Those do come as you mentioned in the CHEAP cases so you get what you pay for in that situation.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what case did you get?


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> what case did you get?


I got one of those cheap Rosewill cases for $20 ($19.99), but it cost me $20 to ship anyways, so I really got it for $40, and it just so happens the cheapest case with free shipping is $40 from Newegg. The one I got is no longer available, but this one, which is the cheapest with free shipping, looks kinda like it, and if you look at the closeup pic, you'll see the bumps:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121071 

I was kind of pleasantly surprised how the case looked in person when I got it, thought it was handsome for a basic cheap case, but was kind of turned off with the $20 shipping charge.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I can see the bumps fine

you might be able to get some those standoffs at a local PC shop yif you don't like the bumps and I feel that the bumps have too much surface area that could touch the motherboard


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I Agree I would be going to a local Computer Store for anything I could use to raise your Motherboard off the metal surfance. You never can tell....you might be running some serious current through there and then all of a a sudden...."BOOM"...it all goes black and then you have fried components.

Jones


----------



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

I used the bumps...and learned the hardway. I used them because my video card wouldn't fit in my case with the standoffs, so I'm kind of up a creek with the same crappy bumps. Oh i guess luckily it didn't fry anything just when *click* and then was off.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd be looking at a different case. With all the inexpensive ones out there I would hate to have a $50 case frying a $250 GPU......Ouch!

Jones


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

usually look at nothing lower than a $50 case (depending on if its on sale) and usuually nothing higher than $200 case if you want a high end case


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd be getting a higher end bigger case if I didn't have real estate problems....Comp Desk is too small...

Jones


----------

